# Anybody testing Safari 3 Beta?



## ElRay (Aug 1, 2007)

Is there anybody but me running Safari 3 beta? If I'm not the only one, are any of you have troubles with crashes on certain threads? I thought it was image-related, because it seemed to be limited to threads with a lot of pictures, but the stack traces are implying it's a problem with font renderring.

So, I'm curios if maybe I've got some corrupted fonts. The app shouldn't crash even with bad fonts, but I'd like to know if I'm the only one seeing this.

Ray


----------



## Stitch (Aug 1, 2007)

Where did you get the beta?

I'm just running 2.04


----------



## nyck (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm running 3.0.2 on my intel macbook and everything is great.


----------



## playstopause (Aug 1, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I'm just running 2.04



Me too


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 1, 2007)

it fixes a few security issues


----------



## technomancer (Aug 1, 2007)

I've chosen not to use the beta as I need my system to be reliable for work and you can't have 2 and 3 both installed at the same time.


----------



## playstopause (Aug 1, 2007)

Is there a release date for the official version?


----------



## darren (Aug 2, 2007)

It'll probably come with the next version of Mac OS X, due in the fall.


----------



## Durero (Aug 2, 2007)

Well I'm an OmniWeb guy so I have nothing useful to contribute.


But far more importantly anyway - I just noticed your sig Ray


> The Ultimate Question: What string gauge is needed for 18.84# of tension when tuned to E2 on a 27" scale guitar?


Hmmm... 
I'm too lazy to look it up, but let me take a _wild_ guess...

.042" ???


----------



## ElRay (Aug 2, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Where did you get the beta?


You can download it off Apple's site -- I think it's with the software downloads. I don't recall exactly where. I don't think you have to be registered as a developer (free) to get it.



nyck said:


> I'm running 3.0.2 on my intel macbook and everything is great.


3.0.3 was pushed out yesterday. The dot release improves stability and security.



technomancer said:


> I've chosen not to use the beta as I need my system to be reliable for work and you can't have 2 and 3 both installed at the same time.


For the most part, it's been fine and a few of the new features I useful now. So far, the only problems I've had are the crashes here, some weird rendering at Computerworld and it doesn't play nice with SpellCatcher's autocorrection.




Durero said:


> I'm too lazy to look it up, but let me take a _wild_ guess...
> 
> .042" ???


There are more DNA readers here than I expected. I will try, but I can't promise, that if I'm introduced to anybody who posts here through "normal" channels, I won't say, "Oh yes, we've met. Only then they still had the second head and extra arm."

Ray


----------

